# very excited!



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Team Tito, along with one of My4Goldens, will be embarking on some different agility today.
> At the suggestion of Max's Mom, we are renting out the agility building! I am soo excited! We've done a bunch of classes, but haven't been too pleased with them lately for a variety of reasons. So after Max's Mom suggested it, I checked into the price to rent the building for an hour and lo and behold, it's LESS than the class when we split it between the 2 of us! We've reserved it every-other-week for the next 10 weeks.
> Yahoo!
> So today we will be working on teeters (TWO goldens who don't really like the teeter, go figure!) and probably weaves. (donna's dog was just neutered so he won't be doing much jumping). What fun! The whole building all to ourselves for a whole hour!
> So I will be reporting on our progress and looking for advice .


see you soon! Can't wait! Found my collar tab, and we are ready to have fun!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That is exciting! What a treat! Have a great time.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds great! I bet you will accomplish a lot over the next 10 weeks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do rentals once a week and have training partners join me. It is not only fun but the dogs get more exposure than they can get in classes or by myself 

We sometimes divide the area into different sections so multiple dogs can be on the floor at once and it is just a blast - plus you get to trade ideas with your friends. Having one dog do a motivational retieve while another is sticking his contact and a third dog might be doing a serpentine is just plain fun!!

Have a great time


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you, Barb! I had such fun today! And thank you for encouraging me to do these things. And I am so glad our boys get along so well. If it weren't you I wouldn't be going to our friend Tammy for private obedience lessons and now playing in agility with my dog.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Hope you have lots and lots of fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes we sure did! the boys had a blast, and they're both ZONKED now!! 
So my first question...in novice jumpers with weaves, what happens if your dog screws up the weave poles? Did I read somewhere that it's ok in novice???


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to hear you had fun! In Novice you can mess up the weaves, in that you can miss an entry or pop out. But you do have to complete them properly. You cannot skip them. Does that make sense?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes we sure did! the boys had a blast, and they're both ZONKED now!!
> So my first question...in novice jumpers with weaves, what happens if your dog screws up the weave poles? Did I read somewhere that it's ok in novice???


I don't know, I will have to look it up. I am really excited about it. I think at least the JWW is attainable for us. Well, with plenty of practice maybe.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Glad to hear you had fun! In Novice you can mess up the weaves, in that you can miss an entry or pop out. But you do have to complete them properly. You cannot skip them. Does that make sense?


okay that does make sense.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so if we're doing the weaves, and he does the first 3 poles correctly but then decides to blow off the last 3, do I take him back to the beginning of the weaves, or start him back where he exited?
thanks!




sammydog said:


> Glad to hear you had fun! In Novice you can mess up the weaves, in that you can miss an entry or pop out. But you do have to complete them properly. You cannot skip them. Does that make sense?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Right now you can start him where he came out. But that is a rule they are looking at changing. 

I would recommend starting from the beginning. I think if you allow a dog to go in the middle, proper entries are less black and white. So the dog thinks sometimes I can start in the middle, other times I cannot.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, thanks! 
Now we need to get the poles closer together. They're the ones on sliders, we did okay today with them 4 to 6 inches apart. When I put them in a straight line, he just looked at them like, HUH????
He's not confident on the teeter, but as Donna said while we were there, I don't think he's particularly scared of it, just uncertain. He very willingly trots onto it. Then kind of stops and thinks it over. Then has to be lured to go the rest of the way.
BTW, Donna's dog, Raider, did GREAT! I see an agility star in the making!




sammydog said:


> Right now you can start him where he came out. But that is a rule they are looking at changing.
> 
> I would recommend starting from the beginning. I think if you allow a dog to go in the middle, proper entries are less black and white. So the dog thinks sometimes I can start in the middle, other times I cannot.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds awesome, Barb! You can sure get a lot done in 10 weeks with the building to yourselves!

I believe in Novice JWW the poles just count for time (but I will have to check on that)...


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I was really surprised at Raider. He hasn't seen an agility obstacle in probably close to three years, and we actually quit doing it because he became so resistant to the dog walk, A frame, and never did the teeter. Today he must have forgotten how scary they all were cause he went on all of them. Tito did great too. Both boys had fun and so did we.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yay! That is great! Maybe there is more agility in your future!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YEAH BARB AND DONNA!!!!

The teeter is about confidence, encourage the bow at the peak and then move on. As my trainer says it is a "rude" obstacle, it moves, makes loud noises, and jolts. A lot to get used to. 

Keep the weaves open longer too. At home I practice most the time with tem slightly open. Easier on their body, and they are more willing to adjust to the proper weave behavior (hopping or single striding) I have not had a problem moving to straight weaves in classes or trials in fact Belle's weaves are slowly but consistently getting better. 

I agree with Jessica if the dog pops out restart. I think starting where they stepped out is too confusing for the dog AND handler. The only thing in Novice (right now) is they must complete the obstacle. You can take as many tries as you feel you should (I had to move on with Chloe a couple times due to stress) you may run out of time or have time faults but if you do not complete the obstacle you will get the NQ but hey that's the worst thing so not a big deal either, the next time you might Q. 

I am so glad you ladies had fun practicing! I don't know it was "my" suggestion. I think I was talking about renting my facility building and YOU thought maybe you could do that. I just planted the seed. Have LOTS of fun. Let me know and I will scan and email you courses I have TONS!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's not confident on the teeter, but as Donna said while we were there, I don't think he's particularly scared of it, just uncertain. He very willingly trots onto it. Then kind of stops and thinks it over. Then has to be lured to go the rest of the way.


Don't worry about that, it really is a Golden thing... Barley never liked the teeter, and still is far from fast. My trainer, who is an AKC judge, was joking how funny it is, because you can travel all over the country and see Goldens do the same thing: run to the pivot point, tip, then run off. Personally, I think it is safe...


----------

